# Manual Meat Slicer



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2017)

Meat guillotine. Has any one used a contraption like this? Meat has to be frozen to slice. Reciews look good.  

[New Version]Meat Slicer, Manual Frozen Meat Slicer Stainless Steel Beef Mutton Slicing Machine, Roll Meat Vegetable Meat Cheese Food Slicer, Manual Gravity Slicer for Home Kitchen [New Version]


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2017)

Never seen one before!

That blade must be awful sharp.

Wonder if it can be sharpened.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Never seen one before!
> 
> That blade must be awful sharp.
> 
> ...



Yes it can be sharpened. One of the photos showed a sharpener that I guess comes with it. It also comes with an extra blade.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2017)

If it works it would be good for slicing jerky. I may buy it, it's not that expensive.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 22, 2017)

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2017)

In the video the gal has issues because it appears the suction cups aren't sticking to the counter. Looks like if you clamper it down it would work better.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 22, 2017)

I've seen something similar....   A meat cleaver bolted to a board...    Don't remember what they called it...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks a lot like a "redesigned" paper cutter.

It should be fairly easy to sharpen--it has a high carbon steel blade.

Gary


----------



## jessome (Jun 14, 2017)

I have used a manual frozen meat slicer which is mainly to cut the frozen meat into slices of different thickness.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks interesting. I have a Waring electric that I can use to chip partial frozen beef for Cheese Steaks. This would work great for when we did not plan ahead and needed chipped meat on the fly...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 14, 2017)

I ordered one. So we'll see how it does. Not sure what I'll cut first. I am curios to see if it will work with things like bresaola, pancetta, etc...


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 14, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I ordered one. So we'll see how it does. Not sure what I'll cut first. I am curios to see if it will work with things like bresaola, pancetta, etc...


I'm very interested to hear how you like it. My LEM 8.5" slicer is a POS and I'd really like to be able to cut salami and such very thin for a charcuterie plate...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 14, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> I'm very interested to hear how you like it. My LEM 8.5" slicer is a POS and I'd really like to be able to cut salami and such very thin for a charcuterie plate...


That's exactly what I want it to do too. I don't own a slicer. Just very sharp knifes.

This works similar to a biltong slicer so I think it should work on charcuterie.













biltong.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 14, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 14, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> My
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just add lots of water and it will work better.


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 14, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Just add lots of water and it will work better.


I did that with shocking results...


----------



## deuc224 (Jun 14, 2017)

I had a chefmate slicer(I think thats what it was called) at it was a POS.  I decided to step up and buy an avantco meat slicer w/ 12 in ch blad and 1/3 hp motor because i really want thin sliced philly cheesteak meat and i have to say its the best money ive spent in a while on a kitchen item besides my samsung fridge.  Gonna slice up some top round and compare it to the boneless short rib slices i did already.  Seriously I think even if you use it 3 times a year itl will pay for itself cuz now im trying to use it a lot more for jerky n stuff.


----------



## kihler (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks interesting. Reply to this post so we know how it works out. How hard will it be to slice through the meat? Do you need to be a weight lifter?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 20, 2017)

I received this last week. Didn't have a chance to in pack it. 

Here's my initial review.

Packed in a box. Loose parts rattling around. Not fully assembled. Zero instructions.

The fixed carriage was not bolted on and the bolts and wing nuts were what was rattling around. There was a plastic bag with a sharpening stone and a wrench. You would think they would put those loose pieces in that bag. Guess not. 

As for the quality of the product, for what it is, it appears to be good. Originally o was concerned that the suction cup feet wouldn't work. Surprisingly they work good. 

There are two blades both very sharp, but could use some fine tuning. The included sharpener would work for rough sharpening but not for further honing. 

The blade edge is single sided and I think it would perform better if it was shaped on both sides. Since I have two blades I may do that. More in this with the photos. 

The table is stainless and had a protective wrap on it that I removed for sanitary reasons. 

Assembly is easy even without directions. Disassembly for cleaning is also simple. Two bolts to remove the blade, two bolt to remove the carriage.

Setting the depth of cut is a bit of trial and error, unless you get your calipers out. There are two set screw knobs that are used. They do not require tools to loosen, so adjusting is easy. Once set they remain in place. 

It is a simple machine and with a few mods to the blade I bet one could slice more than frozen meat. 

I have not tried this on frozen meat yet or non-frozen non dried meat. 

I had a piece of salami that needed eating. Well actually the wife wanted that "moldy thing in the fridge" gone. "White mold dear is fine, ask you dad the science teacher".  Needless to say I'm still alive I didn't get beat and the white mold did me no harm.











































I tried some thin slicing like I'd do for charcuterie plates. And a few thicker like I'd do for jerky. Did fine with both cuts until it got down to the bottom. Then it flapped out the cut. 

This where I think having a double edged blade would make it work for raw or dried meats. 

That's my report for now. I may slice some frozen this weekend. Pancetta in a bit when it's ready. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks for posting.

Your pics made up my mind for me....Dont get one.

Like that stuffer i ordered, would work great if i was a lefty. I sold it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 20, 2017)

nepas said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Your pics made up my mind for me....Dont get one.
> 
> Like that stuffer i ordered, would work great if i was a lefty. I sold it.



Ya know what they say in CS, just add water...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2017)

Meat guillotine. Has any one used a contraption like this? Meat has to be frozen to slice. Reciews look good.  

[New Version]Meat Slicer, Manual Frozen Meat Slicer Stainless Steel Beef Mutton Slicing Machine, Roll Meat Vegetable Meat Cheese Food Slicer, Manual Gravity Slicer for Home Kitchen [New Version]


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2017)

Never seen one before!

That blade must be awful sharp.

Wonder if it can be sharpened.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Never seen one before!
> 
> That blade must be awful sharp.
> 
> ...



Yes it can be sharpened. One of the photos showed a sharpener that I guess comes with it. It also comes with an extra blade.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2017)

If it works it would be good for slicing jerky. I may buy it, it's not that expensive.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 22, 2017)

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2017)

In the video the gal has issues because it appears the suction cups aren't sticking to the counter. Looks like if you clamper it down it would work better.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 22, 2017)

I've seen something similar....   A meat cleaver bolted to a board...    Don't remember what they called it...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks a lot like a "redesigned" paper cutter.

It should be fairly easy to sharpen--it has a high carbon steel blade.

Gary


----------



## jessome (Jun 14, 2017)

I have used a manual frozen meat slicer which is mainly to cut the frozen meat into slices of different thickness.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks interesting. I have a Waring electric that I can use to chip partial frozen beef for Cheese Steaks. This would work great for when we did not plan ahead and needed chipped meat on the fly...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 14, 2017)

I ordered one. So we'll see how it does. Not sure what I'll cut first. I am curios to see if it will work with things like bresaola, pancetta, etc...


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 14, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I ordered one. So we'll see how it does. Not sure what I'll cut first. I am curios to see if it will work with things like bresaola, pancetta, etc...


I'm very interested to hear how you like it. My LEM 8.5" slicer is a POS and I'd really like to be able to cut salami and such very thin for a charcuterie plate...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 14, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> I'm very interested to hear how you like it. My LEM 8.5" slicer is a POS and I'd really like to be able to cut salami and such very thin for a charcuterie plate...


That's exactly what I want it to do too. I don't own a slicer. Just very sharp knifes.

This works similar to a biltong slicer so I think it should work on charcuterie.













biltong.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 14, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 14, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> My
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just add lots of water and it will work better.


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 14, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Just add lots of water and it will work better.


I did that with shocking results...


----------



## deuc224 (Jun 14, 2017)

I had a chefmate slicer(I think thats what it was called) at it was a POS.  I decided to step up and buy an avantco meat slicer w/ 12 in ch blad and 1/3 hp motor because i really want thin sliced philly cheesteak meat and i have to say its the best money ive spent in a while on a kitchen item besides my samsung fridge.  Gonna slice up some top round and compare it to the boneless short rib slices i did already.  Seriously I think even if you use it 3 times a year itl will pay for itself cuz now im trying to use it a lot more for jerky n stuff.


----------



## kihler (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks interesting. Reply to this post so we know how it works out. How hard will it be to slice through the meat? Do you need to be a weight lifter?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 20, 2017)

I received this last week. Didn't have a chance to in pack it. 

Here's my initial review.

Packed in a box. Loose parts rattling around. Not fully assembled. Zero instructions.

The fixed carriage was not bolted on and the bolts and wing nuts were what was rattling around. There was a plastic bag with a sharpening stone and a wrench. You would think they would put those loose pieces in that bag. Guess not. 

As for the quality of the product, for what it is, it appears to be good. Originally o was concerned that the suction cup feet wouldn't work. Surprisingly they work good. 

There are two blades both very sharp, but could use some fine tuning. The included sharpener would work for rough sharpening but not for further honing. 

The blade edge is single sided and I think it would perform better if it was shaped on both sides. Since I have two blades I may do that. More in this with the photos. 

The table is stainless and had a protective wrap on it that I removed for sanitary reasons. 

Assembly is easy even without directions. Disassembly for cleaning is also simple. Two bolts to remove the blade, two bolt to remove the carriage.

Setting the depth of cut is a bit of trial and error, unless you get your calipers out. There are two set screw knobs that are used. They do not require tools to loosen, so adjusting is easy. Once set they remain in place. 

It is a simple machine and with a few mods to the blade I bet one could slice more than frozen meat. 

I have not tried this on frozen meat yet or non-frozen non dried meat. 

I had a piece of salami that needed eating. Well actually the wife wanted that "moldy thing in the fridge" gone. "White mold dear is fine, ask you dad the science teacher".  Needless to say I'm still alive I didn't get beat and the white mold did me no harm.











































I tried some thin slicing like I'd do for charcuterie plates. And a few thicker like I'd do for jerky. Did fine with both cuts until it got down to the bottom. Then it flapped out the cut. 

This where I think having a double edged blade would make it work for raw or dried meats. 

That's my report for now. I may slice some frozen this weekend. Pancetta in a bit when it's ready. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks for posting.

Your pics made up my mind for me....Dont get one.

Like that stuffer i ordered, would work great if i was a lefty. I sold it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 20, 2017)

nepas said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Your pics made up my mind for me....Dont get one.
> 
> Like that stuffer i ordered, would work great if i was a lefty. I sold it.



Ya know what they say in CS, just add water...


----------

